# New discus...too soon to be worried?



## molurus73 (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello all,
I just brought home 6 red dragon discus. I acclimated them to the tank water slowly. It has been only about 3 hours and they are all sliding sideways to hide under the wood in the tank. Is it too soon to be worried about them. I have wanted discus since I was young and have done copious amounts of research before I decided to take the plunge. I currently have another tank that houses a large pair of breeding angels and 3 pairs of blue rams that will not stop breeding. I am not a newbie to aquariums, just discus. Water ph is about 6.2, temp is 87 degrees, ammonia is 0 and Nitrites are 0. Am I just too concerned too soon? Any suugestions are appreciated. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Feniin Mantra (May 8, 2005)

I'd turn the temp down a little bit, to about 84. Other than that, I guess only time will tell. Keep the lights off too and just ambient lighting around the house so it's not pitch black.

Good luck!


----------



## fishfarm (May 17, 2005)

Hi, Turn the lights off the first day and then start introducing food the next day when you turn the lights on, I'd try frozen bloodworms or live blackworms for the first feeding, They'll calm down, give them time to settle in. Ken


----------



## molurus73 (Dec 4, 2004)

Thanks. They seem to be out a little more now. I was told by the breeder I got them from to keep temps around 86 to 87. We will see how things progress.


----------



## Dood Lee (Dec 3, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> Thanks. They seem to be out a little more now. I was told by the breeder I got them from to keep temps around 86 to 87. We will see how things progress.


Discus tolerate temps in the 82 -90 range. So you are fine. Personally, I would keep it around 82 -85.


----------



## molurus73 (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, I actually saw them eating some bloodworms tonight. They are out a lot more. Still a lot skittish if anyone walks in the room. These guys are so awesome though. I think I am getting another pair for a good deal. A pair of 3.5" red turquoise for $20. Can't pass that up. I have a 20 gallon tank running just for them. Thanks everyone.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

remember they are used to being with 50 or 60 other ones so it will take 5 or 6 weeks for them to get used to you


----------

